# Coyote hunters wanted and welcome!



## ndhunter5649 (Dec 7, 2011)

Coyote Hunters wanted and welcome:

My land is the NW ¼ of 21-143N-73W. My phone numbers are (701) 258-7127 and (701) 226-5670---cell), my email is [email protected]. Directions to the land are four miles North of Tuttle on ND Highway 3, then East on 15th Street SE, one and ½ miles. The gate is on the South side of the road and it is posted with my name (Ken Will, Bismarck). My brother-in-law (Christ Gerr: (701) 867-2899---home; (701) 391-9568---cell; [email protected] ) owns the land from there South to his farmstead (1726 27th. ave.SE Tuttle, ND 58488) and I'm sure he would also welcome coyote hunters, as would most of his neighbors (feel free to shoot badgers and skunks also).

Like I said, we saw a lot of scat and coyote kills of waterfowl and upland game (pretty much nothing left but a few feathers) while Pheasant hunting. Christ (who's married to my sister Georgie) and his neighbors tell me they often hear coyotes howling at night, and have seen them in their farm yards. I've seen them in the distance while up there working and hunting.

Please just call (or email) me or my brother-in-law prior to hunting.

God Bless,

Ken Will
[email protected]


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, I doubt I will make it up that way, but I wanted to thank you for your generosity and welcome attitude. I noticed your signature. God bless you also, and thank you.

Later


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

WOW!!! What a nice gesture. Thanks from all of us. :beer: :thumb:


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow...kudos sir! That's awfully generous of you. I hope you get some honesty in return, and aren't inundated with "undesirables."

Folks who are willing to take this man up on his offer, please be respectful! Leave it better than you left it. Maybe if he has a good experience, other landowners will offer up this sort of opportunity for us. Who knows? Enough landowners and hunters band together on this sort of thing, we may just be able to do something about all them yotes...


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

this guy reminds me of a landowner I met last yr. I was just about to walk in to a set and he stopped me on the road and we chatted for a bit. Well at the end of the conversation he gave me permission to hunt his land with out even asking. He even told me of a good spot to setup and I walked in there and called in 4 coyotes!


----------

